# Xile z Weberhaus



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, after 9 years on this forum (unactive for a few lately) it's time to introduce our newest little one. Zefra is officially retired from IPO and this little girl and I will start our new journey.

We were able to bring our new little girl home from Malinda at Weberhaus German Shepherds. 

V Grim z Jeniku IPO3 FH KKL and V Darka Jipo-me IPO3 KKL


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations on the new pup!


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

She is adorable. My friend that got a pup from that litter finally sent me a picture..They are going to be great dogs..Have fun with your future IPO star.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, what a cutie!


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

I've been waiting to get a glimpse of this little rascal! What a great looking little pup. She's going to be so much fun


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

you are blessed to have this opportunity , I'm so glad for you. Keep us updated with lots of pictures, please.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations! You must be so excited! I must say, you are brace to take on a winter puppy, especially with the weather this year. Do you still live in a high-rise?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

dogbyte said:


> She is adorable. My friend that got a pup from that litter finally sent me a picture..They are going to be great dogs..Have fun with your future IPO star.


Ooh, which pup did she get? I stayed with Malinda for a few days to pick up Freya and met most of the puppies. There was not one I didn't like!

Freya is non-stop, extremely bitey, wild and fearless which scares me half to death. She is a whirlwind of fun!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Congratulations! You must be so excited! I must say, you are brace to take on a winter puppy, especially with the weather this year. Do you still live in a high-rise?


Well, we didn't plan on this being a winter puppy. Previous breedings didn't take so we lucked out with a puppy in this article winter storms weather... Lucky us! 

It's been a challenge with the weather but we are making due. I think it will be a bit easier once she is a bit older and I feel comfortable bringing her in public more.

Yes, we are still in a highrise. Actually has been a blessing for us this winter. Lots of places to explore that are safe and lots of people to greet.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

thegooseman90 said:


> I've been waiting to get a glimpse of this little rascal! What a great looking little pup. She's going to be so much fun



Rascal is right!!!! She is a handful! I see a big future for her!


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Rascal is right!!!! She is a handful! I see a big future for her!


I imagine she is :grin2: but just imagine the dog she'll grow into. There was days with my pup that I'm thankful I listened to malinda and didn't wait for one like yours. I'll just live vicariously thru you until I'm ready for such an animal lol


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How exciting, she's looks beautiful and fierce.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

My friend got the light green collar girl. She wanted the "sweetest" puppy. She also has a 13 1/2 year old Weberhaus dog. Jodi is exactly what they needed. Drives,sharp teeth, a little attitude but likes to be held. We are sort of raising our pups together, but have a 70 mile drive. Haven't met her yet. She has seen Gunny once when I drove to meet her for lunch.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice looking pup...your pup has found a good home!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

She's a real spitfire. 

She bites EVERYTHING and will do backflips for food. 

Zefra absolutely loves her and I think has met her match! Stark ignores her yet is interested when she's sleeping.

She is either 100% or sleeping. Lol

She has her first semi-private lesson with our obedience trainer tomorrow to start our foundation work for ipo then to the club on the weekend. Let the fun begin!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's adorable and I'm so happy you finally got your Weberhaus pup! I know how long you've been waiting for her!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She is growing like a weed!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Cute puppy

Congratulations!


Lee


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

She's gorgeous and sounds like fun!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

She looks awesome!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone, she has been a ton of fun so far.

I hope to get a video as soon as this weather breaks for us. She is coming along wonderfully. I have never had a food driven dog like her before so that has been really fun!


----------

